# Ignition Update?? Slightly rough idle...



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Is there any way to know whether an ignition software update has been issued without going to a dealer?

I have a 2017, and when I changed to the new recommended spark plugs, seems like idle got a little rough. 

No codes, no misfires, (according to Blue Driver,) but doesn't sound right.


----------



## Morsel (May 11, 2021)

Which spark plugs did you use?
Is the car completely stock or do you have mods?
Are you having any other issues other than the rough idle after changing the plugs? (hesitations, bucking/shaking under heavy acceleration, etc)

I'd do the job over again to make sure you didn't forget something silly. It happens, we don't judge! 🙃
Given its not bad enough to throw codes, I'd suspect something with the spark plugs themselves.

Take some pictures of the plugs when you got them out, as well as the coil packs themselves.

When you pull the plugs out, make sure the electrodes aren't damaged (those iridium tips are very easy to break), and the gaps look the same.
Remember that you shouldn't be gapping iridium plugs, or even check their gaps with the conventional gap checkers you get at the auto parts store. They are so easy to damage.

Also make sure you're not just dropping the plugs down the wells, as that can damage the plug or close the gap when the ground electrode hits something.
Some people gently guide them with a finger, some use a magnet, I like to keep them on my socket and guide them into place.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check your air hose at the throttle body to see if it's worked loose, the air filter clip in the airbox, etc.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did you get a different heat range of plugs?


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

I used the AC Delco Iridium #41-156....

I read somewhere that this is the updated plug.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jcountry said:


> I used the AC Delco Iridium #41-156....
> 
> I read somewhere that this is the updated plug.


Yeah that’s the correct plug


----------

